# Docking Frameworks für Swing



## DarthShader (27. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin z.Z. auf der Suche nach einem Docking Framework für Swing. Von den Features und der Ausgereiftheit scheint mir InfoNode Docking Windows ziemlich gut zu sein:

http://www.infonode.net/index.html?idw

Allerdings kostet es auch ein Sümmchen für eine Lizenz (mein Programm wird kommerziell genutzt, deshalb kommt die GPL Lizenz nicht in Frage).

Als freie Variante wäre da noch Flexdock zu nennen: https://flexdock.dev.java.net/


Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten, oder anderen Docking Frameworks gemacht? Könnt ihr etwas empfehlen/nicht empfehlen? Natürlich bin ich auch offen für Alternativen (SWT/JFace kommt leider nicht in Frage).


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.swingall.com/jdock.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (27. März 2007)

Hi,

danke, aber JDock kommt bei weitem nicht da ran, wo ich hin will. Anscheinend sind die einzelnen Fenster bei JDock limitiert auf das Layout, was man dahinter setzt. Ich kann z.B. nicht einfach ein Docking Window unter ein anderes setzen, das Drag n Drop der Fenster bezieht sich immer nur auf den "Austausch" von 2 Fenstern. Dies sind jedenfalls meine Erkenntnisse nach dem ausprobieren der 5 Java Webstarts.
Außerdem ist es häßlich


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

Neuer Versuch:
http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=java+docking

Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (28. März 2007)

Hi,

nochmal danke für den Link  Bei sourceforge habe ich natürlich auch schon gesucht, das liefert aber natürlich sehr viele Ergebnisse durch die man sich erstmal durcharbeiten muss.

Allerdings zielt meine Frage auch nicht zu sehr darauf ab, herauszufinden, was es alles für Frameworks gibt, sondern eher, ob jemand ein gutes empfehlen kann (oder zu einem sagen kann, lass die Finger weg!), mit dem er schon Erfahrung gemacht hat...

NodeInfos Docking Windows hat mich schon beeindruckt, genau das brauche ich eigentlich, wenns nun ähnliche Qualität für Lau gibt, wäre ich glücklich


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

JDocking ist der Port des Netbeans Docking Frameworks:
https://jdocking.dev.java.net/

Jidesoft Dokcing schaut auch gut aus: (kostet aber was)
http://www.jidesoft.com/products/dock.htm

Ist sowas nicht auch bei JGoodies Forms dabei?
http://www.jgoodies.com/freeware/forms/index.html

Ich glaub das Spring Rich Client Platform Projekt hat auch eine gute Docking Lösung http://spring-rich-c.sourceforge.net/
(schaut aber derzeit etwas tot aus...)

Schade das du einen Swing Client baust... für SWT wüsste ich da ein nettes Framework das auch docking bietet ;-)

Außerdem ist Netbeans mittlerweile soweit das auch sie als vollwertige Platform für Rich Client Anwendungen verwendet werden kann:
http://platform.netbeans.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (29. März 2007)

Hallo,



Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> JDocking ist der Port des Netbeans Docking Frameworks:
> https://jdocking.dev.java.net/



hm, JDocking interessiert mich, vor allem weil das Netbeans Docking sehr schick aussieht. Leider funktioniert auf der Seite die Java WebStart Demo nicht, bei mir kommt immer die Meldung "Java starting..." und dann nichts mehr. Irgendeine Idee? Ich würd mir das echt gerne mal ansehen. (ich hab Java 6 SE installiert, andere WebStarts funktionieren...).




Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Jidesoft Dokcing schaut auch gut aus: (kostet aber was)
> http://www.jidesoft.com/products/dock.htm



Ja, das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Sind aber, wie bei InfoNode (infonode.net), auch 300 Dollar an Gebühren...




Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Schade das du einen Swing Client baust... für SWT wüsste ich da ein nettes Framework das auch docking bietet ;-)



Hm ja, ich bin wohl an Swing gebunden, muss da aber nochmal genau nachhaken  Meinst Du JFace für SWT, also das Eclipse Framework?




Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist Netbeans mittlerweile soweit das auch sie als vollwertige Platform für Rich Client Anwendungen verwendet werden kann:
> http://platform.netbeans.org/



Hm, wie ist das zu verstehen, muss ich meine Applikation dann als eine Art Plugin für Netbeans entwickeln? Oder gibt es die Komponenten des Frameworks, also das Docking, irgendwie extra, um das zu nutzen?


Danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. März 2007)

Hallo,



> Hm ja, ich bin wohl an Swing gebunden, muss da aber nochmal genau nachhaken  Meinst Du JFace für SWT, also das Eclipse Framework?


Ja teilweise.. eigentlich meinte ich die komplette Eclipse RCP



> Hm, wie ist das zu verstehen, muss ich meine Applikation dann als eine Art Plugin für Netbeans entwickeln? Oder gibt es die Komponenten des Frameworks, also das Docking, irgendwie extra, um das zu nutzen?


Du bekommst auf netbeans.org eine Basis auf der du RCP Anwendungen entwickeln kannst (ähnlich zur Eclipse RCP). D.h. im Prinzip hast du eine generische Basis auf der du aufbauen kannst. Deine Anwendungskomponenten realisierst du dann als Netbeans Module auf dieser Platform.

Siehe auch hier:
http://cld.blog-city.com/the_best_kept_secret__netbeans_successful_rich_client_platfo.htm

Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (29. März 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es das Richtige wäre, meine Applikation auf einem RCP aufzubauen, das wäre zu viel ds Guten.

Ich bin immer noch an JDocking dran, nur leider krieg ich da nichts zum Laufen. Funktioniert bei Dir die WebStart Demo? Oder kriegst Du die Demo vom JDocking Download (jar) zum Laufen?

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du das einmal ausprobieren könntest...

Danke!


----------

